# Shipping charges blow a**!



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Canada Post will only charge duty on the declared value, which is about the same as sales taxes. I heard something a long time ago about the free trade agreement between Canada and USA so that items made in USA would be duty free. Dont know if it still stands though...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

SimonB said:


> Canada Post will only charge duty on the declared value, which is about the same as sales taxes. I heard something a long time ago about the free trade agreement between Canada and USA so that items made in USA would be duty free. Dont know if it still stands though...


NAFTA, and ye its still there. the board isnt made in usa.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Nafta is like a promise between a whore and a pimp

we both know that neither of them will respect on the terms.

so gl on that 100 dollars bill


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea well you get free health care so shut the fuck up. 

i'll trade you lifetime shipping for a lifetime of free healthcare...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> yea well you get free health care so shut the fuck up.
> 
> i'll trade you lifetime shipping for a lifetime of free healthcare...


Free? Ya right. We pay for it in taxes and ill only be grateful for it once i have to use it. so far its been useless for me. back to the shipping cost...


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Would you give up your guns for "free" healthcare? 

Just trolling, let's not turn this into a political thing!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

shipping with usps is by far the cheapest and the cost is always low if it is charged. 

I have ordered from wired multipul times, some times there is no charge some times it is small. Nothing like the "brokerage fee" that ups charges.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> shipping with usps is by far the cheapest and the cost is always low if it is charged.
> 
> I have ordered from wired multipul times, some times there is no charge some times it is small. Nothing like the "brokerage fee" that ups charges.


What am i looking at if you had to say the highest possible?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> What am i looking at if you had to say the highest possible?


20% is my guess at highest possible.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i think it depends on the amount of the order, i think about $20 maybe? its hard to find a better deal then wiredsport.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What do you expect Canada is like the USA except you don't produce anything.

:wavetowel2:

The CW doesn't count!


----------



## s_t_e_i_n (Dec 18, 2010)

lots of Albertans use this service, might not hurt to contact them and see what options there are Montana Shipping Outlet... your resource for professional shipping, receiving, packing and business services!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

we do produce a lot of oil, i know you mericans like oil


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

s_t_e_i_n said:


> lots of Albertans use this service, might not hurt to contact them and see what options there are Montana Shipping Outlet... your resource for professional shipping, receiving, packing and business services!


question of time and gas money for that, i have used it but its almost 3 hours each way.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nobody orderedd from wired before? When u use usps i tough that the only charge...


----------



## s_t_e_i_n (Dec 18, 2010)

sweet talk them into shipping it to you as a gift = no duties/taxes

bought a $750 splitboard off ebay this summer, shipped as a gift, had no extra charges


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> 20% is my guess at highest possible.


Thats 130 bucks. WTf, this isnt fed-fucking-ex. USPS is the shit without any charges once you pay for shipping, or am i wrong.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i have bought 3 and have had friends buy from them. i think 2 out of 3 times there was no charge


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

dogfunk.com


Got me 20% off my 2013 board and free 2day shipping and NO tax.....


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Thats 130 bucks. WTf, this isnt fed-fucking-ex. USPS is the shit without any charges once you pay for shipping, or am i wrong.


Depends if you get stung with duty or not. You may get lucky, you may not.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> dogfunk.com
> 
> 
> Got me 20% off my 2013 board and free 2day shipping and NO tax.....


Completely uncalled for. are you from Usa?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Depends if you get stung with duty or not. You may get lucky, you may not.


That.

1 (simple) character


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I bought from them before... I believe USPS/Canada Post charges are based on weight. I'm in Ontario and my package was shipped as 17lbs, and cost just over $300 CAD. I paid more in taxes (HST I think it was about $40) than duties (duty was only $15). Since Alberta doesn't have HST, I believe you only get taxed the 5% GST.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Quit bitching about shipping costs and buy local.... If you shop online for things you can buy at a local shop then I have no sympathy for your additional costs. It is what it is at this point if you've already ordered it then I don't see why you're crying.. Deal with it when it shows up and be prepared to get your wallet out worst case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Completely uncalled for. are you from Usa?


I guess it was just a good place to start and ask if they can do any deals on shipping. They have given me other discounts not listed on their site.

I think you are a little insecure if you are taking my comment as offensive, especially when you say my comments are "uncalled for".

Good luck......


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/import/postal-postale/duty-droits-eng.html

Pretty much everything is there.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> I guess it was just a good place to start and ask if they can do any deals on shipping. They have given me other discounts not listed on their site.
> 
> I think you are a little insecure if you are taking my comment as offensive, especially when you say my comments are "uncalled for".
> 
> Good luck......


I made a retarded joke about the recent shooting, then edited it, because it was horrible. im sorry. Not directed towards you or anything. To torpedo, WHY THE FUCK WOULD I PAY 200 BUCKS MORE FOR A BOARD AND 100 BUCKS MORE FOR A BINDINGS, when they still have to special order it. sorry but, the whole supporting the local shops is dumb, specially when your broke. no i didnt order it yet. i want to make sure its worth it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

well, the whole point of customs taxes is to make it more expensive, or at least the same price as, buying it in Canada. If they didn't do that, everybody would just order from the states and there would be no stores left in Canada.
You have to take into account shipping and customs and then decide if it will indeed be cheaper.
Judging from your other posts asking about boards, I think you should suck it up and buy from a local shop. Then get to know the shop dudes and they will teach you everything you want to know about snowboarding. A local shop that has your back is priceless.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck, torpedo, why so mean? I never meant to bitch about it. I just wanted to know. I am not mad about it. I just dont want to be surprised. Anyways, from reading i would only have to pay duty and tax(5%). Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

You never meant to bitch about it? The title of this thread is "shipping charges blow a$$".... Sounds like bitchin' to me

I'm assuming you are talking about the Camel Toe board? This board is 399.00 online...499.00 local at RBS, that's 100.00 difference. I couldn't get the online form to calculate the shipping charges, but if you go to the Evo website, a 399.00 board shipped to Canada international standard shipping, costs 513.00 delivered. 

I have no problems with people buying shit online.... Sometimes it's a good deal or it's a product not locally available, but sometimes it's worth buying local. You also get great service locally. I think if you buy at Royal Board Shop they also give you free tune ups or something. I just broke my Hovercraft after 3 days... (Manufacturing error)... Walked into the shop and dropped off the board. Great service and I didn't have to package up a board and ship it off myself for warranty coverage. 

Did I sound mean? That's just the way I am... You'll get used to it


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

I cannot believe there's another thread about this kid's powder board. 

Suck it up, go to royal and you'll have the camel toe in your hands tomorrow, with two free tuneups, and no duty to stress over. Doesn't sound like it'll cost much more and you can feel good about supporting a local store.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> You never meant to bitch about it? The title of this thread is "shipping charges blow a$$".... Sounds like bitchin' to me
> 
> I'm assuming you are talking about the Camel Toe board? This board is 399.00 online...499.00 local at RBS, that's 100.00 difference. I couldn't get the online form to calculate the shipping charges, but if you go to the Evo website, a 399.00 board shipped to Canada international standard shipping, costs 513.00 delivered.
> 
> ...



Fuck i wish i was loaded. The board is 499 + bindings that are 250 im looking at 750. I don't have that much. Now looking at hovercraft id be able to get it all for 700. hmmm. I need to sell my board to someone.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You can ship it to me and I'll bring it to Revy with me in February for you  no charge.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> WHY THE FUCK WOULD I PAY 200 BUCKS MORE FOR A BOARD AND 100 BUCKS MORE FOR A BINDINGS


Because you are in Canada.

If you were an Afghan woman you would have a different complaint and we would feel sorry for you.

But no.


----------



## Replay (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn man. I may never post here, but I read a lot. You need to grow up man. From your bindings to your shitty billy goat, to your amazing billy goat to whatever bipolar shit you got going on now. Just fucking ride. I'm from Calgary too. You got a fuck ton of shops that you can support. (Unlimited, Rude boys, Mission, Royal, Source etc..)

And complaining that your not loaded. You fucking posted that you have the dough to add another board to the quiver on top of your BRAND fucking new BG.
Pay the damn taxes or buy locally. I swear your like a little bipolar girl.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Replay said:


> Damn man. I may never post here, but I read a lot. You need to grow up man. From your bindings to your shitty billy goat, to your amazing billy goat to whatever bipolar shit you got going on now. Just fucking ride. I'm from Calgary too. You got a fuck ton of shops that you can support. (Unlimited, Rude boys, Mission, Royal, Source etc..)
> 
> And complaining that your not loaded. You fucking posted that you have the dough to add another board to the quiver on top of your BRAND fucking new BG.
> Pay the damn taxes or buy locally. I swear your like a little bipolar girl.


Alright, geez bro. The bg was on sale, and you dont have to read my posts. Shit, bro. no need to get mad at me...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It must be rough having all these white girl problems


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

bseracka said:


> It must be rough having all these white girl problems


Yep, i def need a better paying job. But its hard when your still in school.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

One last retarded question. Would anyone in the greater usa be nice enough to receive my box. then i would pay you for shipping and you would send as a gift.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Sure , send it to me. I'll send it to you next may


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Supra said:


> Sure , send it to me. I'll send it to you next may


Thats it. Im buying locally. and never using this forum again. you guys blow and i complain way too much. anyways, see ya on the hill.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Thats it. Im never using this forum again


Don't threaten us with a good time!

ccasion14:

Cya next week.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to rude boys... I camped next to them at mt hood last summer. Cool crew. They might kick your ass if you get all whiney with them though....


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Argo said:


> Go to rude boys... I camped next to them at mt hood last summer. Cool crew. They might kick your ass if you get all whiney with them though....


Shit, gotta ask. Do they carry bataleon?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuck if I know. I live in vail..... They are in Canada, eh. I just happened to camp with them..... Lol. They do have a website.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Shit, gotta ask. Do they carry bataleon?


They do carry Bataleon, but not a huge selection from what I've seen.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Shit, gotta ask. Do they carry bataleon?


You still here?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> One last retarded question. Would anyone in the greater usa be nice enough to receive my box. then i would pay you for shipping and you would send as a gift.


I offered to receive it and even bring it to someplace close to you. Seriously though, if you want it reshipped I'd do it for you.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

bseracka said:


> I offered to receive it and even bring it to someplace close to you. Seriously though, if you want it reshipped I'd do it for you.


Id want it before feb.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I can turn it around as soon as it arrives and you get me a prepaid shipping label. They pick up right in my lobby and it already comes in a shipping box. :yahoo:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

bseracka said:


> I can turn it around as soon as it arrives and you get me a prepaid shipping label. They pick up right in my lobby and it already comes in a shipping box. :yahoo:


See, i dont know if i can trust you with a 600 dollar package. I dont know... Know anybody on this forum?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> See, i dont know if i can trust you with a 600 dollar package. I dont know... Know anybody on this forum?


That's rich. Here, for your avatar:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Not too rich if that is all i made in a month plus my Christmas gift working as a mechanic. Sorry that i dont have to pay for bills or rent yet....


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Just buy the board local... Forget the bindings for now, just swap out your existing ones on powder days...there...deal done, quit talking about it. 

I just want to get on to your next thread a couple weeks from now about how much you hate the Camel Toe and don't like TBT and should have bought something else..blah..blah... Anyone want to buy my BG and CT?...blah..blah..etc..etc... Repeat forever.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Thats 130 bucks. WTf, this isnt fed-fucking-ex. USPS is the shit without any charges once you pay for shipping, or am i wrong.


You're confusing shipping charges with import tax (duty), this is collected by the shipper but they pay it on to the CDN government. 

Items that are not made in the US will be charged duty (basically import tax) on entering canada from US. This is because the same items would be charged duty if they were shipped directly from their original country of origin. 

I've shipped a lot of items into canada and I prefer USPS when it comes to this issue. For some reason you have the best chance of not paying duty when you go through USPS, as opposed to couriers where they pretty much always ding you. If you do get charged you can expect 15-20%, so on your $650 that will be 90 to 130 bucks. 

luck of the draw


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> One last retarded question. Would anyone in the greater usa be nice enough to receive my box. then i would pay you for shipping and you would send as a gift.


The gift thing doesn't work all the time - I have had stuff shipped to me labelled gift and gotten dinged for duty - to get that reversed you have to show up and prove it's a gift.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Lamps said:


> The gift thing doesn't work all the time - I have had stuff shipped to me labelled gift and gotten dinged for duty - to get that reversed you have to show up and prove it's a gift.


I had a plan. I send the money trough paypall as gift. Then they send me the board as a gift. But they didnt want to so.... Buying locally. 

Torpedo, i haven't snowboarded with you yet but you know me more then my sister.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread is retarded. are you complaining about shipping charges or tax and duties?

the max you'll pay shipping through USPS to Alberta is 5% gst plus 7% duty for sports equiptment, so 12%.

If you are looking to avoid paying tax and duty then that's another topic.

UPS charges you the same tax+duty plus brokering fee, which translate to we'll pay for your tax at the border but we'll charge you $50 for the trouble. To avoid that fee you can create a UPS account and inform them of your shipment before it crosses the border so that they can charge your account.


----------

